# Vader Cabinets - Releasing a new 2x15 Guitar Cab!



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

Read their blog @ www.myspace.com/vadercabinets

Im stoked beyond belief for this one. Im pre-ordering asap!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 10, 2007)

New ways to entertain the neighbors.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Interesting...

Should be a great addition to any extreme metal guitarist/gearwhore


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

I can only imagine how huge it will sound. Soon I'll own it


----------



## thadood (Jun 10, 2007)

I was going to get a Vader 2x12 to combine with my Genz Benz 2x12.. but this just seems way more tempting.. especially since the 15's will come in nice with A tuning.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

That would sound killer. Genz Benz makes a great cab. My Vader 2x12 will be sitting on top of the 2x15 soon. Cant wait!


----------



## Edroz (Jun 10, 2007)

i have played thru this new 2x15... and it is good  . adam made a little detour into jersey a few days before the maryland death fest (where he was providing the backline) to hang out and he brought this new beast of a cab with him for me to play around with (and the new 1x18 bass cab too!). i will just say it not only smokes the old vader 2x15 i have, but also destroys every other cab in existence i've used, i've never heard anything else like it in my life


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you use it with a 4x12, 2x12, or by itself?


----------



## Edroz (Jun 10, 2007)

i tried it on it's own and i also tried it with one of my vader 2x12s, but honestly, it really stands on it's own fine.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2007)

damn, 600 watts


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd highly recommend checking this out if you're into seriously detuning or buying an 8 string. I used a 1x15 bass cab and 2x12 guitar cab to great effect when I had my RG7421XL tuned down to F#.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 11, 2007)

Hefty price tag  Gonna have to sell off my backup cab to fund this one. Freaking delays  It'll be worth it though.


----------



## nyck (Jun 11, 2007)

How much will it be?


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 11, 2007)

This is a bad idea if your in a band. It's a waste of money.

1) Yea bring a cab like that to a show, and see how much respect you get from a sound guy. He'll tell you to not use it, and if you insist, he will pretend to mic it up, but wont turn the mic on, haha.

2) Have fun breaking your back to get it there and home (or to the studio) for a 30-40 minute set, keeping in mind, the above.

3) The microphone he will mic you up with prolly wont even pick up the low frequencies as it is.

4) See how happy your bass player is at practice when your both competing for the same frequencies, thereby drowning out your drummer.

5) You wont hear a difference with or without it when listening in your car stereo, or at home. You expect to hear 15 inch speakers through 6 inch car stereo speakers? Or even through a 10" subwoofer on your home computer system?

6) When making recordings, you need to conserve your sound in a frequency spectrum wiseley. Save the lower frequencies for bass. Otherwise, the guitars and bass will be in a volume match when trying to mix the recording properly. You wont hear the bass unless it's cranked, and the speakers will be rumbling at low volumes. Most professional engineers roll _some_ of the low end off guitar anyway. Not only that, but if you're a wise recording artist, you already know that after doubling tracks, you dont need more bass in the guitars to make them sound heavy. If your especially competent, you know that when recording, it's more mids, and less gain, than you usually want on stage to have a dynamic, heavy sound. Not more rumble from a senseless gimic like this.


----------



## XEN (Jun 11, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> senseless gimmick



I've been sitting here trying to think of how to respond to this patronizing and closed-minded drivel, and I can't really come up with anything but this.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> This is a bad idea if your in a band. It's a waste of money.
> 
> 1) Yea bring a cab like that to a show, and see how much respect you get from a sound guy. He'll tell you to not use it, and if you insist, he will pretend to mic it up, but wont turn the mic on, haha.
> 
> ...


Wow, this post...lots of work, but I didn't really see anything in it which is true.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 11, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


>


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Wow, this post...lots of work, but I didn't really see anything in it which is true.



So your telling me that the heaviest recordings i've ever heard, or the heaviest bands i've seen live, 7 string or not, needed 15" speakers for the guitars to sound heavy? Go ahead newbies, go out and waste mommy and daddies money, then get yourself to a pro studio when your old enough to drive, and get laughed out the door.

SM57, the most common mic used for guitars at clubs. 40hz to 15khz.
40HZ TO 15KHZ! YOUR 15" SPEAKER WILL NEVER BE REPLICATED UNLESS MIC'D WITH AN APPROPRIATE MICROPHONE. Some people use bass drum mics, some people use large speakers as microphones to pick up frequencies that a 15 would produce. BUT NEVER A 40HZ to 15KHZ mic.

Shure - Wired Microphones - SM57 Instrument Microphone



Lemme guess, Dimebag endorsed a 15" cab and used them on stage. So you all think they are neccessary for a heavy sound now? Read some reviews by him, see if he ever used that pos cab when recording.

Find me session notes on ONE heavy album with a recognized heavy player that mentions him using 15" speakers. Find me ONE article on the internet which says this is recommended.

And im sure some of you older guys on here that get a lot of studio/stage time with sound guys at clubs, or pro audio engineers agree with everything i've said.

Your local sound guy at your local club does not give a damn about your band. As a matter of fact, he F(#$#*NG hates it automatically before he even hears you, until you prove yourself worthy with impressive music. Bringing meaningless pointless shit up on stage to prove how big a cock you have, or to cludder up space is only going to piss him off.

So unless your going to provide actual data that will prove me wrong, your childish ramblings of meaningless content should be disregarded by anyone with a brain.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you have any idea at all how speakers work? If you wish to post about this I suggest you go look it up and find learn to actually know what you're talking about. I built my own speakers and amplifiers, go read a bit before ranting about random shit. If you knew anything[/b] about speaker response you would not have said what you just posted.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Do you have any idea at all how speakers work? If you wish to post about this I suggest you go look it up and find learn to actually know what you're talking about. I built my own speakers and amplifiers, go read a bit before ranting about random shit. If you knew anything[/b] about speaker response you would not have said what you just posted.




I don't see any evidence that i'm wrong. Lets see some. And the rest of you can go waste your money and have the soundguy keep telling you to turn down cause your too loud on stage, and your ruining the house mix. At the stage volume he has you at, you'll never hear your new shiny 15" speaker. And if you don't listen to him, he'll just mute your feed to the house mix.

Oh and D, just cause you prolly built yourself one ax84 do it yourself amp, doesn't mean you know jack about microphones and the recording process in relationship to speakers. You can not accurately record the full range of frequencies of a 15" speaker with an SM57 microphone (which is what most sound guys mic you up with live, and the mic many recording engineers swear by for guitars).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok dude, having a larger speaker will not make the bass louder and that's not the point of it at all, that's all you need to know.



> So your telling me that the heaviest recordings i've ever heard, or the heaviest bands i've seen live, 7 string or not, needed 15" speakers for the guitars to sound heavy?


The point isn't to sound heavy, larger speakers have better response at lower frequencies, the sound is clearer.



> SM57, the most common mic used for guitars at clubs. 40hz to 15khz.
> 40HZ TO 15KHZ! YOUR 15" SPEAKER WILL NEVER BE REPLICATED UNLESS MIC'D WITH AN APPROPRIATE MICROPHONE. Some people use bass drum mics, some people use large speakers as microphones to pick up frequencies that a 15 would produce. BUT NEVER A 40HZ to 15KHZ mic.


What the fuck are you talking about? "never be replicated" the speakers aren't limited to a certain frequency range dude, go learn something about speakers.

I bet you have no idea about what the fuck speaker mass affects, how projectionality affects woofers or anything like that, go read up a bit and become informed.

Also needless to say, running this kind of setup without some sort of crossover would almost nullify the benefits as you would suffer from horrid beaming from the 15" and probably kill the crowd.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 12, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> So your telling me that the heaviest recordings i've ever heard, or the heaviest bands i've seen live, 7 string or not, needed 15" speakers for the guitars to sound heavy? Go ahead newbies, go out and waste mommy and daddies money, then get yourself to a pro studio when your old enough to drive, and get laughed out the door.



Sweeping generalizations, yeah? Don't fling shit in my thread.

D, Take a step up from this guy, just let him ramble.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Ok dude, having a larger speaker will not make the bass louder and that's not the point of it at all, that's all you need to know.
> 
> The point isn't to sound heavy, larger speakers have better response at lower frequencies, the sound is clearer.
> 
> ...



I didn't say speakers are limited to a certain frequency range, i implied that microphones are.

Larger speakers do have a better responce at lower frequencies, but let the guitar and bass not mix them.

Go bring your 15" cab to a show, pleaaaaasssseeeee, i beg you. And see what happens.

For a real recording artist, a 15" speaker is useless. For anyone gigging, they wont bother bringing it out after they see in 1 or 2 shows its pointless.

So maybe when you sit in your bedroom on top of your moster cabinet while you play you feel rewarded by your bright idea, its worth shit in the real world. Save your cash, put it to another kick ass sevenstring. Don't say i didnt warn you.


----------



## nyck (Jun 12, 2007)

www.myspace.com/ablackroseburial

They have one guitarist and he uses a Bass 2x15. I asked him about it and he said he recorded all the tracks with that cab.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 12, 2007)

If I may interject. Using 15" speakers will not nor will it ever make you compete with your bass player sonic real estate on stage. Unless you and your bass player are playing unison run you are not in your bass players frequency range. 

People use 15" speakers to give their low end more mass and power. IF they happen to want this then it's all good. So sepsis311 if someone wants to this let them. What's it to you? If someone wants to experiment and try new things and stray from the beaten path then let them. SRV and Mark Tremonto both have used 15" speakers to beef up their tones and I don't hear a lot of stories about their sound guys telling them not to or their bass players competing for sonic real estate with them.


----------



## thadood (Jun 12, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> SM57, the most common mic used for guitars at clubs. 40hz to 15khz.
> 40HZ TO 15KHZ! YOUR 15" SPEAKER WILL NEVER BE REPLICATED UNLESS MIC'D WITH AN APPROPRIATE MICROPHONE. Some people use bass drum mics, some people use large speakers as microphones to pick up frequencies that a 15 would produce. BUT NEVER A 40HZ to 15KHZ mic.




Hrm. We're 7 string players. Let's assume, for the sake of having some fun, you tune to A (drop, standard, doesn't matter). The frequency for that note is *55hz*. A good 12" cab will do it, as will a 15". 12" speakers are a little better at handling the mids and highs of a guitar, are they not? They can handle bass, too. However, a larger sized speaker could more accurately produce lower notes at a louder level (the drop-off).

You can use either/or, it doesn't matter. Some people just want to have the 15's to more accurately produce the low end rather than having to boost the bejesus out of their 12's to make up for the frequency drop for anything that's below, say, 70hz.

I doubt there's a point in creating a valid reason for why his beliefs aren't absolute truth, though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 12, 2007)

thadood said:


> Hrm. We're 7 string players. Let's assume, for the sake of having some fun, you tune to A (drop, standard, doesn't matter). The frequency for that note is *55hz*. A good 12" cab will do it, as will a 15". 12" speakers are a little better at handling the mids and highs of a guitar, are they not?



Well, i'm not by any means a sound wizard, but.. on the instrument you play, you play a note at 55hz, but if that were the case, you could cut out everything on the EQ except that freq range and still have it sound. Thats not the case. Your instrument produces fundamentals and harmonic overtones and things that enrich the note. 

Check this out:

Harmonic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

^that is true, but it sounds better if you're able to fully reproduce it.


----------



## thadood (Jun 12, 2007)

Very true. The fundamental note of 7 string's B tuned to A would be 55. If it's fully reproduced, it'd just be that much more defined. But shit. When you're in a studio, you're more than likely going to get a high pass filter and cut anything under 80hz (estimated. I've been cutting anything below 100hz for bands tuned at around standard). The bass and kick+toms fill that range quite well.

I'll agree and say that a 15" isn't necessary for recording, but if you like the sound that a 15" produces over a 12", then by all means, capture it. For live performances, it'll only help to aid the bottom end. Some people just forget that certain gear gives the sound that they want. Just because it isn't the norm doesn't mean it's absolutely wrong.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sepsis: Chill the fuck out*. Your oppinion is just that, *yours*. Just because other people happen to think something different to you does not make their oppinion wrong. There are very valid arguments for using a combination of 12's and 15's (or even 10's and 15's, or any other combination of speakers for that matter) for extended range instruments, especially when those instruments are tuned below "standard" tuning.

*Anymore ellitist "you are noobs so you know nothing" crap from you and you'll be taking a nap*


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

I used to have a Randall RS125CX (which I actually miss a lot, funny enough.. ) and at stage volume (only got to try it once, was afraid of breaking stuff as I didn't gig at the time) it just sounded massive. The point wasn't to get more bass or compete with a bassist but rather to tighten up the sound of the low B or other detuned strings. Clarity is the name of the game. The cab has two 2x12's up top and one 15" in the bottom as well as ports. I found that it sounded great with not only 7's and detuned 6's, but in standard tuning on a 6 as well. 15's definitely have their usage for guitarists, and their purpose is NOT to compete with the bassist in the band.


----------



## loktide (Jun 12, 2007)

to be honest, the first things that comes to my mind when I think of 15" speakers is "bass guitar". But you never know until you've tried it. I'm really looking forward to test one of these 15" monsters (I just hope it sucks in comparison to my orange 4x12 so I would still have the best sounding cab I've played - wheepee!)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 12, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> *Sepsis: Chill the fuck out*. Your oppinion is just that, *yours*. Just because other people happen to think something different to you does not make their oppinion wrong.




Well, in his defense, other people kind of did pick a fight with him. 

Back on topic, how is a 15" speaker for really fast playing? I've had car audio friends tell me I should get 2 smaller subs for my car rather than 1 large one because the speaker response is a lot better for faster music. I don't know if this translates back to guitar or not since that's mostly for double bass drumming and shit like that. Also, what's this crossover you guys speak of? If I were running a rack, is that something you stick in your rack and then run the output of your amp to that, then the cabs?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, in his defense, other people kind of did pick a fight with him.



I saw more a case of people _mostly_ posting positive advantages to using 15's with extended range guitars and him coming down with ellitist, high & mighty crap. Anyway, enough of this.

*Everyone please be constructive with your posting.*



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Back on topic, how is a 15" speaker for really fast playing? I've had car audio friends tell me I should get 2 smaller subs for my car rather than 1 large one because the speaker response is a lot better for faster music. I don't know if this translates back to guitar or not since that's mostly for double bass drumming and shit like that. Also, what's this crossover you guys speak of? If I were running a rack, is that something you stick in your rack and then run the output of your amp to that, then the cabs?



It's like everything, there's advantages and disadvantages to it. The 15" will make the lower end frequencies clearer, but it won't react as fast. That's why I'm suggesting (as do most people) pairing it with a cab with 12" or 10" speakers in it. Having said that, maybe 12" subs might produce a better result. They're designed for low end, will react like a 12" speaker and you can mix them into your existing cab.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, in his defense, other people kind of did pick a fight with him.
> 
> Back on topic, how is a 15" speaker for really fast playing? I've had car audio friends tell me I should get 2 smaller subs for my car rather than 1 large one because the speaker response is a lot better for faster music. I don't know if this translates back to guitar or not since that's mostly for double bass drumming and shit like that. Also, what's this crossover you guys speak of? If I were running a rack, is that something you stick in your rack and then run the output of your amp to that, then the cabs?


Smaller cones return faster, i.e. snap back to their normal position, but they don't reproduce very low frequencies well and become distorted/can blow easily as a result.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm assuming that no mere mortal can pick fast enough for this to be an issue though?


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 12, 2007)

If your going to wire it with a crossover, in a nutshell, your splitting the signal from your head. Low frequencies go to the 15, and the rest to the 12s. Once again, are you really going to bring this monster setup to every gig you play with your band? Get a record deal and some roadies then maybe. But as with most places, you get a set amount of time to set up, play, and pack up. You really want to impress your fans with setting up your rig for 10 minutes, tear it down for 5, with only 25 minutes of music? That seems like a waste (in my opinion.) And i stress, "my opinion."

As far as the studio goes, i'd like to remind you of what thadood said, "When you're in a studio, you're more than likely going to get a high pass filter and cut anything under 80hz (estimated. I've been cutting anything below 100hz for bands tuned at around standard). The bass and kick+toms fill that range quite well." In essence, the engineer will be cutting anything in the mix that your crossover would be sending to the 15" speaker anyway. So I conclude that a 15" speaker is pointless (in my opinion.) And i stress, "my opinion" once again.


----------



## loktide (Jun 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm assuming that no mere mortal can pick fast enough for this to be an issue though?



John Petrucci can. He makes strings melt and people drop dead instantly when he shreds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evTTHS9hwvU


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

I fail to see how using a 2x12 and 2x15 is harder to get around than a 4x12.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I fail to see how using a 2x12 and 2x15 is harder to get around than a 4x12.



a 4x12 cab is prolly near the size of a 2x15. Adding a 2x12 on top of that is added weight and size to fill your trunk, and more trips to and from the stage. Doesn't matter tho. You wanna do it? Go ahead. I'm happy with a 4x12, or even a combo amp 2x12 running into the house mix so the sound guy can make me loud. Even a Line6 guitar pod running into the house mix is fine these days. Meshuggah does it. And most venues wire their pa systems with crossovers, so i doubt they got the guitars running to the subs. And most can agree that with 8 strings, they still sound heavy going through 12" speaker house systems with the bass and kick drums going to the subs.

Realize what your roll is in the band. Kick and Bass provide the low end. Guitars are a mid instrument, 8 string or 6.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 12, 2007)

loktide said:


> John Petrucci can. He makes strings melt and people drop dead instantly when he shreds: YouTube - John Petrucci Psycho Execises 2



I said mere mortal. John Petrucci is no mere mortal.


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> As far as the studio goes, i'd like to remind you of what thadood said, "When you're in a studio, you're more than likely going to get a high pass filter and cut anything under 80hz (estimated. I've been cutting anything below 100hz for bands tuned at around standard). The bass and kick+toms fill that range quite well." In essence, the engineer will be cutting anything in the mix that your crossover would be sending to the 15" speaker anyway. So I conclude that a 15" speaker is pointless (in my opinion.) And i stress, "my opinion" once again.



1.) Thanks for posting in a much more constructive manner.  

2.) On one hand, I'm inclined to agree with you, and I almost never leave anything below 80-100hz (and often 120-150 on leads) from the guitar in a mix. However, the argument for a crossover that I've heard before the does make a lot of sense to me is that by splitting the frequency response between a normal 2x12 oe 4x12 and a 2x15 sub, you're also changing the way the 12" cones react to the guitar signal as you're no longer hitting them with the same lower frequency material, and this can actually lead to an increase in clarity in the low-mids and midrange frequencies because the speakers are reproducing a more refined frequency range. I've never verified this for myself, so really what you gotta do here is plug into a hybrid 2x12/2x15 rig and see what happens, but it's certainly an interesting idea.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) Thanks for posting in a much more constructive manner.
> 
> 2.) On one hand, I'm inclined to agree with you, and I almost never leave anything below 80-100hz (and often 120-150 on leads) from the guitar in a mix. *However, the argument for a crossover that I've heard before the does make a lot of sense to me is that by splitting the frequency response between a normal 2x12 oe 4x12 and a 2x15 sub, you're also changing the way the 12" cones react to the guitar signal as you're no longer hitting them with the same lower frequency material, and this can actually lead to an increase in clarity in the low-mids and midrange frequencies because the speakers are reproducing a more refined frequency range. I've never verified this for myself, so really what you gotta do here is plug into a hybrid 2x12/2x15 rig and see what happens, but it's certainly an interesting idea.*



I'll give it a go and let you know how it works out  

Im more into the 15" for clarity though.


----------



## Drew (Jun 12, 2007)

Please do so.  Does your rig support some kind of a crossover, or are you simply plugging two cabs into your speaker outs?


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 12, 2007)

It'll have a crossover eventually (I just dont have 2 cabs). I've always been interested in splitting up the lower and higher freq. and I'll have a chance soon so yeah.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Please do so.  Does your rig support some kind of a crossover, or are you simply plugging two cabs into your speaker outs?


You just build the crossover, you could put them in a box if you wanted to, just get really high-rated components.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

For the space argument, I'd like to re-iterate that I owned the Randall cab that was the size of a Mesa oversized recto cabinet, but held two 12" speakers up top and ONE 15" speaker at the bottom. You wouldn't necessarily *need* two 15"s honestly, but you can fit two 12's and a 15" into a 4x12 cabinet without issue.   It was a VERY tight-sounding cabinet and drop-tuned guitars sounded absolutely killer both for lead and for rhythm IMHO.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 12, 2007)

I was using a hartke 2x15 aluminum cone for while and loved the high midrange it gave me (a boost running between 1500ish to 3-3.5 with a dip between 500-250). The only issues I had with it, was there was no bottom end because they were 1)400 watt speakers, and 2) the speakers eq was set for a bass (the dip around 500-250). I used it in tandem (parrellel not series) with my h&k 4x12s, and oddly enough I was using the 12s for the low end "girth" and upper range highs; and the 15s for the presence/mids.


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 12, 2007)

i totally agree with sepsis311!! in "my" opinion if your needs are a 2x15 guitar cab, chances are you want to be a bassist!! it might sound mighty in your bedroom, but in a "real" situation it will be nothing more than ambiance.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2007)

sepsis311 said:


> If your going to wire it with a crossover, in a nutshell, your splitting the signal from your head. Low frequencies go to the 15, and the rest to the 12s. Once again, are you really going to bring this monster setup to every gig you play with your band? Get a record deal and some roadies then maybe. But as with most places, you get a set amount of time to set up, play, and pack up. You really want to impress your fans with setting up your rig for 10 minutes, tear it down for 5, with only 25 minutes of music? That seems like a waste (in my opinion.) And i stress, "my opinion."
> 
> As far as the studio goes, i'd like to remind you of what thadood said, "When you're in a studio, you're more than likely going to get a high pass filter and cut anything under 80hz (estimated. I've been cutting anything below 100hz for bands tuned at around standard). The bass and kick+toms fill that range quite well." In essence, the engineer will be cutting anything in the mix that your crossover would be sending to the 15" speaker anyway. So I conclude that a 15" speaker is pointless (in my opinion.) And i stress, "my opinion" once again.



Thanks for a more constructive response  

Firstly, as for the live issue: A 2x12 and a 1x15 will do nicely, and the 1x15 will be apporximately the same size as a 2x12. I used to run a pair of 2x12's instead of a 4x12 as it was easier on my back, though I'm now running a 3x12. Setup time was a minute more than a single cab at most. If you build the crossover into your rack it'll e two cables. If you don't have a rack, it doesn't take long to put a small box on top of your head and plug in 3 cables. It doesn't have to be a monster sized or complex rig if you're sensible about it.

Secondly, I'd agree with Drew in that the crossover will change the way the speakers react. That could produce interesting results both live and in the studio, even though live an studio tones are different beasts. It's worth experimenting with at least. How about two tracks of guitar, one recorded through a 2x12 with the lower frequencies cut by the crossover prior to the cab and the second recorded through a 1x15 with lower frequencies cut at the board? That'll give you two different sounding tracks that might well compliment each other very well. Of course, it might end up sounding like arse, but if you don't try it how do you know if it'll work for you?


----------



## Jerich (Jul 7, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> For the space argument, I'd like to re-iterate that I owned the Randall cab that was the size of a Mesa oversized recto cabinet, but held two 12" speakers up top and ONE 15" speaker at the bottom. You wouldn't necessarily *need* two 15"s honestly, but you can fit two 12's and a 15" into a 4x12 cabinet without issue.   It was a VERY tight-sounding cabinet and drop-tuned guitars sounded absolutely killer both for lead and for rhythm IMHO.



I own this cabinet right now right MATT?..and i changed two of the 12's to legends and it now is tighter..then say..VADERS...but thats because it is such a Huge cabinet too!....Vader sound killer for plain all out distortion but lack in the xclean/jazzy guitar department! And since Edroz is in my band i get to play the VADERs all the time now we just started recording again and i used every cab we had...vaders two sets of 2x12's and mesa's 2x12 recto cab sounded the best to me..hands down...


----------



## Decipher (Jul 7, 2007)

Another 2x15 cab eh? I own the Warhead stack with the 2x15 cab and jamming with the band it's great!! Never drown out the bass player (Bass player's got a monstorous rig anyways, so there's no competing with him haha)or the drums. Live, I don't usually bring it. It's alot to haul around. No sound guy has ever/will ever mic it..... But, most of the sound guys/gals here where I live aren't exactly the greatest. Studio, no one wants to fuck around trying to mic it properly, so I choose to leave it at home. I only bring it out when I want to be loud!!  Which is very rarily. It's fun to have, but not entirely necessary for the B and A tunings. The 4x12 does just fine alone. 

Dime, from what I know had them on stage (dummies I'm sure) and that's it. Not in the studio from what I've read/heard.

Tremonti has been using 15's for years I believe? Dude loves them. Even got some custom Mesa guitar 15 cabs too. I thought I heard he records with his?

Personally, my new dream rig which will be a Rivera KR100, K412B and Sub 2 will be much better I think. Easier to haul around too. I can hardly wait to hear what the K7 and the RG8 will sound like through that monster!!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 8, 2007)

I think alot of people aren't quite getting the purpose of a 15. Think of a 15 like a seven string. its been around forever (surf guitar players used them in the 50s, and blues players lover them). In my opinion, using a crossover and a frequency splitter would negate the purpose of this. Read my previous post in this thread. Of course I was running through two 15s that were aluminum coned, and specifically tuned for bass, but it had the best presence and cut I have personally found thus far. 

If you get a chance, go to a guitar shop, and find a bass cab that is a 1 or 2x15 and plug a guitar head into it. You might not like the tone or the character of it, but you will hear (or should hear) the difference between it and a 12.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 8, 2007)

I've always been curious in how the powered Rivera sub cabs would sound and its so hard finding dedicated players where I am from, I have been debating making a band with just two people (me and a drummer) and something like this might do wonders to flesh out my sound. 
But it is so hard to find one of these things to actually listen to in person I have no idea if it is what I am looking for


----------



## smith10210 (Jul 8, 2007)

Has anyone compared a g-flex 2x12 to a vader 2x12?. I really want a vader having had a g-flex in the past.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Sep 1, 2007)

I would just like to say I have heard this cab and I am purchasing one as my mainstay guitar cab. This cab is like no other '15" speaker cab' you have probably heard before. It is more like the 12 speakers in sound but with a mellowing voice but very rich in the right departments. It is not like a 15" BASS SPEAKER! It was built for the sole purpose of being used by guitars other than BASS. It is not a boomer. 2X15" VADER CAB for the WIN!


----------

